# Issues with backup camera



## aparramore27 (May 2, 2013)

Please help !! The backup camera on my 2010 Maxima is not working when I put my car in reverse I see a blue screen at first then it turns black .. clearly there is something wrong.. Does anyone have any ideas on what is causing this & what i need to do to fix it ?? thanks in advance


----------



## willyking (Aug 6, 2013)

Me too, helpplease.


----------

